# international players on their way to the NBA



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

i will like to know which international players playing in the world championships would be or can be in the nba in the next year?

I know greece guard, spa....#7 is going to the rockets, and hermman to the bobcats, but is there any other player on his way to the nba?

i think this guy's heve the talent and the tools to be there next year:

T. papaloukas, Greece
Diamantidis, Greece
S. Schortsianitis,Greece clipper own his rights
j. navarro, Spain, wizards own his rights
rudy fernandez, Spain
luis scola, Argentina spurs own his rights
pepe sanchez,Argentian
Larry Ayuso, Puerto Rico
Rick Apodaca,Puerto Rico
Danny Santiago, Puerto Rico
pietrus,France not mikeal the other one
okulaja, germany
b.newly, australia
cj. bruton, australia
bellineli , itali
lakovic, slovenia

or any other player that i may not remember?


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

Sergio Rodriguez from Spain to Portland


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Uros Slokar is one his way to the Raps...look out!


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't think Luis Scola is going to be coming into the NBA. The Spurs have no room for him and unless they get a trade done with his pick he won't be here.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Theo Papaloukas would already be in the NBA if he wasn't 29. Plus he has a 3-year, approx, $9.7 millon contract. I don't think any NBA team is prepared to pay more.

Dimitris Diamantidis has only started taking offers after the USA game... talk about the good job the NBA scouts are making.....


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

I was taking a look of some ABC spain teams and findout that Unicaja Malaga heve pretty good team last year they have:
C-Daniel Santiago-play for the bucks and suns
Pf- Garbajosa-to toronto
Sf- Walter Herrmman- to the bobcats
Sg- Marcus Brown--he played with some teams in NBA
pg-Pepe Sanchez--played for the warriors, sixers,pistons
C lorbek- i belive he played in the nba some time or was drafted
f= florent pieutrus from france


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

lorbek was drafted, he hasn't played in the nba yet, but he played in ncaa. Unicaja Malaga didn't have him last year, he signed this year. btw few years ago he was voted for the Euroleague rookie of the year.


----------

